

Succeeding - The best general self-improvement book I've ever read - dmd149
http://www.johntreed.com/succeeding.html
The author, John T Reed provides some great insights into leading a balanced life.<p>He provides a unique voice that is fun to read and different than many of the start-up entrepreneur types that give advice.
======
lukeprog
One of the best I've read, too, and I've read hundreds. I also highly
recommend '59 seconds' by experimental psychologist Richard Wiseman.

~~~
dmd149
Thanks for the tip! I'll check him out.

